# Wood samples



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

So the kid had toe surgery and B-ball practice this morning. I missed both to cover barn duties for brother Herb while he and misses take the young ones to museums today. So while there (barn), I popped over to his woodshop to sand a few samples. From top, left to right:

'Desert willow' from @Rocking RP , 'Wild Almond Burl' from @Jamesis , figured 'Shedua' from @Mike1950 , 1/4 sawn 'Shedua' from Hearne Hadwoods, 'Kiawe' from Aloha Woods, ribboned 'Ipe', Jean S., 'Panicled hydrangea' locally harvested. Picture 1, one side and 2 other, both with flash, picture 3 under incandescent light creating more orange hue. Holding the samples on certain angles, the grain pops far better than that shown.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Mark, based on the paper towel in the background, your flash pic is VERY false color. Here's a modified version that is likely much closer to what the wood really looks like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

How did Kim do that to her toe? Did you step on her?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 9, 2019)

Ingrown toenail?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ingrown toenail?



@phinds 

One of the steers stepped on it at a 4-H open show 2 years ago. She thinks she trimmed it wrong and it went ingrown. After bloody socks for 6 or 8 months, convinced her time to do something. On the flip, her mom had similar issues, so maybe genetic influence? Anyhow, Kim plans on playing ball in Monday's game. Time will tell...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

phinds said:


> Mark, based on the paper towel in the background, your flash pic is VERY false color. Here's a modified version that is likely much closer to what the wood really looks like
> View attachment 160461



Yes, that is far better and much more realistic. Point in hand was lighting can play a tricky ploy....


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yes, that is far better and much more realistic. Point in hand was lighting can play a tricky ploy....


Oh, yeah. That's why I always take my wood site pics ONLY at night and ONLY in exactly the same set of 2700-degree incandescent bulbs every time.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 9, 2019)

[QUOTE="Mr. Peet, post: 519530, member: She thinks she trimmed it wrong and it went ingrown. After bloody socks for 6 or 8 months, convinced her time to do something. On the flip, her mom had similar issues, so maybe genetic influence? Anyhow, Kim plans on playing ball in Monday's game. Time will tell...[/QUOTE]

Had it like that one time. FREAKIN PAINFUL!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2019)

Wood samples are cool! Toe is nasty! Hope she gets better soon! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Also, @Mr. Peet you really should learn how to do at least minimal color correction on images.


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Wood samples are cool!


You should see his whole collection. Something like 1,500 different ones.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2019)

phinds said:


> You should see his whole collection. Something like 1,500 different ones.


Must be an incredible sight to behold! Would love to see it some time. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Must be an incredible sight to behold! Would love to see it some time. Chuck


Well, you can see a LOT of it on my site. Pretty much every page on the site will show one or more of his samples that he has loaned to me to take pics of

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is a few more, curly 1/4 sawn 'Red oak', the ray fleck masks the curl, another 1/4 sawn, then a curly and then a butt piece showing curl from stump flare, all cut locally. 'Swamp mahogany', Aloha Woods, curly Juncaro (bucida) from @duncsuss and 'Macadamia' from Aloha Woods. Hope to land some species specific maca from a plantation with help from @Don Ratcliff in the next few months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

phinds said:


> Well, you can see a LOT of it on my site. Pretty much every page on the site will show one or more of his samples that he has loaned to me to take pics of



@Nature Man 

Chuck,

Paul embellished a little, thank you. As you cruise through Paul's great website, there are many samples that I had made and sold to others via Paul's connection, so the credit reflects their name, as they were often the sample owner at the time of pictures and posting. That is as far as I'll go, to respect all involved. It is how I like it as well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

As Mark points out, in addition to the huge number of samples he has loaned me directly (and made me give back, dammit!) there are a ton more of his that are attributed to David Clark who bought them from Mark and then loaned them to me. David ALSO loaned me many hundreds more that he bought from other sample makers so not all the ones borrowed from him came from Mark (as you can tell from the vendor's labels on the samples)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

Thin 'rainbow poplar, pallet, 'Beli' & 'Coffeewood' from Wood Craft, 'Ohia', 'Lichee' & 'Poi' (some white rot / pocket rot) from Aloha Woods, and 'Hububalli' from Wood Craft. I noticed most everything from Wood Craft is just under size listed, but the 'Beli' was 3/16ths under width.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

The last for a while, 'Black mesquite', 'Timborana', figured 'Makore', from Wood Craft, 'Salt cedar' from @Rocking RP , 'Nancito', from G. W. Green, 'Leopardwood from Wood Craft and 'American scrub holly',Ilex opaca subsp. Arenicola from G. W. Green.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 9, 2019)

@Mr. Peet , @phinds ,

I'm curious to know what your most treasured piece and most expensive piece is in your collection. A pic along with a short explanation would be really nice. Thanks...


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't play favorites. I love all my little wooden chillen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

phinds said:


> I don't play favorites. I love all my little wooden chillen.



OK Chef... your response made me think of South Park, the cartoon show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet , @phinds ,
> 
> I'm curious to know what your most treasured piece and most expensive piece is in your collection. A pic along with a short explanation would be really nice. Thanks...



Sorry Karl,

Loaded question with no good answers. The 'Wild almond burl' above from Jamesis is one of two samples from his wood block. He paid over $54 for the block, so $27+ per sample. My 'Brazilian tulipwood' was about $21+ for the sample. I have a few dozen species of samples from off the Penn State campus, and 'Russian olive' from outside Beaver Stadium were much time was donated. I have many from a friend who shared his love of woodwork and craft before moving to the next realm 17 years ago. I have several my father and I gathered together, some of those with brother Herb. I have mini samples, 70+, about 50 were from Eisenbrand, a Christmas present from dad. He was so upset when I was disgusted that they were under sized. He had paid for as advertised, the 3 x 6 x 1/2, but received otherwise. This turned him off to most commercial suppliers. I wish I had just said simply, thank you. Likewise with a more recent event. Dad is gone 15 years this Easter. I got a few samples on road trips, a couple handful on WoodBarter, traded with Eric on Wood Database, traded with several over seas. Bought from a colleague in South Africa, was swindled by a guy in Canada, was taken by a former member here.

So many ups, a few downs, always fun to learn, forget and re-learn. So Karl, no favorite(s) as of yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 10, 2019)

@Mr. Peet , I enjoyed reading a little bit about your wood collecting, and seeing how much a wood collector is willing to spend to get an elusive piece. Do you have most native N. America woods by now?

Is the sample size mostly important for display purposes, and do you ever worry about the colors changing on your samples?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 11, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet , I enjoyed reading a little bit about your wood collecting, and seeing how much a wood collector is willing to spend to get an elusive piece. Do you have most native N. America woods by now?
> 
> Is the sample size mostly important for display purposes, and do you ever worry about the colors changing on your samples?



I lack hundreds of North American species. I know colors will change. I manipulate my samples by using carnauba wax. It shows what a common clear coat looks like. It slows UV and exposure change. It deters silver fish and book lice. And I store samples in a common file cabinet limiting light. 

As for size, yes display racks is a big reason for requested size. The rack used is grooved with a locking hinge door. Sadly samples walk if not really close to size. I have many under size. Not too big a deal, just an inconvenience at times. If thin, alters vertical filing by being loose and samples can shift out of place. When short, just harder to grab, needing to take several out to get one, then making sure things are put back in order.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sadly samples walk if not really close to size.



Is the UV protection specific to carnauba wax, or all waxes in general? Also, what do you mean by "samples walk"? Maybe a pic/post showing your display case(s) would help explain this strange phenomenon. 

In case your wondering about my interest... Like many woodturning hobbyists, I enjoy the challenge in identifying the various trees/wood that I regularly come across. Problem is most tree identification websites/books are primarily good in only one or two identification aspects. For examples: I own a good book on bark identification but it includes small b/w leaf pics which aren't much help. I've seen several tree identification websites and books containing only colored drawings instead of photos. Most wood collectors sites don't include pics of the tree's leaves, branches or bark (no offense meant here). Someday it'd be really nice to find a website/book that combines the best of all the disciplines when it comes to identification. This would probably take a large organizations (i.e. university) in order to collect all the information together. Also, getting pictures donated might prevent some copyright issues.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 11, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Is the UV protection specific to carnauba wax, or all waxes in general? Also, what do you mean by "samples walk"? Maybe a pic/post showing your display case(s) would help explain this strange phenomenon.
> 
> In case your wondering about my interest... Like many woodturning hobbyists, I enjoy the challenge in identifying the various trees/wood that I regularly come across. Problem is most tree identification websites/books are primarily good in only one or two identification aspects. For examples: I own a good book on bark identification but it includes small b/w leaf pics which aren't much help. I've seen several tree identification websites and books containing only colored drawings instead of photos. Most wood collectors sites don't include pics of the tree's leaves, branches or bark (no offense meant here). Someday it'd be really nice to find a website/book that combines the best of all the disciplines when it comes to identification. This would probably take a large organizations (i.e. university) in order to collect all the information together. Also, getting pictures donated might prevent some copyright issues.



Walk = stolen

If too short or thin they can jockey the sample out when I'm distracted helping others. 

Bill Mudry has been trying to built a website called TAXA that covers all, wood, bark, buds, flower, leaves and more. He basically went bankrupt trying.

I have a rack picture, just need to remember where and how it is saved...?....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2019)

@Karl_TN 

Here is the racks we often use at shows and fairs.





There is a thin strip of plexi-glass to hold the tops of the samples and just a 3/8ths groove for the bottoms. Used the plexi to allow view of labels. The sample labels are at one end to maximize view of the sample. Rack backs are open like the front, so both sides can be seen. If the sample is short, they may fall out or with play be taken out, versus sliding the whole row out the door side (far left side). This was at the Franklin Institute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 14, 2019)

@Mr. Peet , In my mind I pictured something these racks being all over your house.


----------



## phinds (Feb 14, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet , In my mind I pictured something these racks being all over your house.


Nah. If he left them out in the open Ellen would liberate them and use them to heat the house

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 14, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet , In my mind I pictured something these racks being all over your house.



I have a single drying rack in the dining room. It was built nearly 60 years ago by a friend and kept for sentimental and utility reasons. Samples are filed in file cabinets. Now, sample stock is all over and needs to be addressed. Wife wants a wall covered with samples or a floor. The floor is a no as it would be damaged and lack the appreciation and respect involved with the attainment of the sample stock. A wall might be ok, but light exposure would play havoc. More likely to happen when I'm gone, unless it is cold, like Paul implied.


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 14, 2019)

Luckily for us the closeup wood pics never fade.


----------

